# Lost fishing net



## Skullanchor (Jul 29, 2008)

One of the Airmen I work with was fishing last weekend on the 9th-10th in the weeb around Wanship. I don't know where exactly. Anyways, he set his nice net down and forgot to pick it up. I told him he should post on here but he took off on leave to florida for a week. I was checking the fishing reports and thought I would put a plug in for this new-to-Utah sportsman's lost fishing net incase anyone picks it up. Thanks


----------

